

John Cochranes Unppleasant Fiscal Arithmetic  - drallison
http://blogs.forbes.com/bretswanson/2011/03/15/john-cochranes-unpleasant-fiscal-arithmetic/

======
drallison
This blog posting gives an overview; see the primary paper, Understanding
policy in the great recession: Some unpleasant

ﬁscal arithmetic,
[http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/john.cochrane/research/Paper...](http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/john.cochrane/research/Papers/understanding_policy_EER.pdf),
for more detail.

